# "Custom" 3 bay sink



## 2010_Frontier (Mar 18, 2010)

I had to replace an existing two sink with a three bay sink at work last month. Here's the catch, the length of the room was very limited, the existing drain was an unvented 2" copper line that was roughly 6" off the floor, was not allowed to cut any vents or water lines into the wallsand the grease intercepter couldn't be cut into the floor  so it had to be free standing under the sink.

No matter how I layed it out a free standing three bay sink would not work with the intercepter, it would not fit under the sink due to its height and a low boy interceptor would not work because it would block a fire exit :blink:.

So we got creative:


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice solder joints.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Holy smokes, I haven't had to use copper DWV since I worked on hospitals 20 yrs ago. Plastic everywhere now. But nice job just the same.:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You did well with what you had to work with.


----------



## 2010_Frontier (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks guys!




njoy plumbing said:


> Holy smokes, I haven't had to use copper DWV since I worked on hospitals 20 yrs ago. Plastic everywhere now. But nice job just the same.:thumbsup:


Thanks!

Unfortunatley here in Mass, use of plastic in a Commercial application is very limited.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

man i love the look of nice solder joints, very well done


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm jealous, that is some good looking work. I would love a chance to work with copper on a project like that.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No cleanout?

Nice copper work. Last time I did something like that was the montecristos restaurant at the arena in Orlando.

Edit: never mind, cleanout on the vents. Didn't catch that at first glance


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Great job! Always a pleasure to have copper DWV in the budget. 

Are internal flow controls a Canadian thing, or do you have them in the states too? I only see external ones from the american catalogs. Just asking.


----------



## 2010_Frontier (Mar 18, 2010)

Protech said:


> No cleanout?
> 
> Nice copper work. Last time I did something like that was the montecristos restaurant at the arena in Orlando.
> 
> Edit: never mind, cleanout on the vents. Didn't catch that at first glance


Actually only one of those is a vent, the 2" one on the right. The 1 1/2" line on the left is a drain line from a hand sink in the front of the restaurant.

I put the upper cleanouts in because I had to drop in to the main and the restaurant also serves as a fudge/caramel/candy store. So I try to take care of my drain cleaning guys, they can cable from the vent without making a mess.....hopefully!!!
















markb said:


> Great job! Always a pleasure to have copper DWV in the budget.
> 
> Are internal flow controls a Canadian thing, or do you have them in the states too? I only see external ones from the american catalogs. Just asking.


 
All the ones I have seen in Mass have external flow controls. Doesn't mean they don't exist, just all I have seen.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Ah... Reminds me of the old days when I lived out of a suitcase doing restaurants all over Canada. All the travel and fleabag motels sucked, but the work was always interesting.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Is that santee at more than 45 degrees? If so, that would be illegal here.

Looks like santees on the 3-comp sink too.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> Is that santee at more than 45 degrees? If so, that would be illegal here.
> 
> Looks like santees on the 3-comp sink too.


 It would not matter here if its rolled more or less than 45. Its on its back its illegal here. The 45 degree rule applies here if you stand the tee up vertically and then you can tilt it 45 degrees....but not lay it on its back and roll it at any angle.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Very, Very nice.


----------



## 2010_Frontier (Mar 18, 2010)

Protech said:


> Is that santee at more than 45 degrees? If so, that would be illegal here.
> 
> Looks like santees on the 3-comp sink too.


 
Its the angle of the camera shot believe it or not, If memory serves me correctly it is at 45 degrees and the vent from the flow restrictor is obviously at a much greater angle. Wish I had a better shot.

The only that changed from this picture was that I had to put checks on the hot and cold supplys because of the sprayer. You could turn both the hot and cold on to the sprayer but leave the sprayer off so they could cross feed. I don't know what I was thinking :laughing:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice Looking Job:thumbsup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice copper work. 

I would not wanna be the guy thats gotta clean out that greasetrap. 

Btw, we can't use tee's on their backs, umless it's a single fixture (short pattern fitting)


----------



## 2010_Frontier (Mar 18, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Nice copper work.
> 
> I would not wanna be the guy thats gotta clean out that greasetrap.
> 
> Btw, we can't use tee's on their backs, umless it's a single fixture (short pattern fitting)


 
I have a personal friend that does it, he's not happy , but he'll get over it.

Interesting about the tees...


----------

